# Is it normal to feel sick after a ride?



## aJohnson (5 Aug 2009)

Is it normal to feel sick after a ride?

I got up at 5:30 this morning, had cereal and drink, set off on my ride, did around 10miles and when I came back, I felt sick for some reason. I'm just wondering if this is normal? I've done around 4 rides so far, and each one I've felt sick afterwards.


----------



## I am Spartacus (5 Aug 2009)

Exercise related - the answer is no - unless you are doing 'hitt'.
Maybe you aint a morning person..


----------



## gaz (5 Aug 2009)

i say try not eating so much before hand. i only eay a biscuit or something of that size before i go on a ride, and genreally eat during (something light) or after i have finished.


----------



## I am Spartacus (5 Aug 2009)

There is some justification in the theory that heart attack incidence is higher in early morning,, and with exercise, heart rate spiking should be avoided if at all possible.


----------



## blazed (5 Aug 2009)

Are you cycling for training purposes? Its not uncommon to feel sick after a workout if you are pushing yourself hard enough each time. Or it could just be because you are eating too much and going out to soon afterwards, i go out in the mornings on an empty stomach, if you eat the right food the night before and you should be fine.

I wouldnt worry about having a heart attack from morning training not if you're healthy anyway.


----------



## Rhys_Po (5 Aug 2009)

aJohnson said:


> Is it normal to feel sick after a ride?



On those days when I commute hungover like a bastard, then yes.


----------



## swee'pea99 (5 Aug 2009)

You're up the duff.


----------



## nickp (5 Aug 2009)

I felt the same way after my first couple of rides, i just put it down to being extremely unfit.

I still get a headache after tackling the big hill home


----------



## Maizie (5 Aug 2009)

nickp said:


> I felt the same way after my first couple of rides, i just put it down to being extremely unfit.
> 
> I still get a headache after tackling the big hill home



I agree. I do eat breakfast before my commute to work - I am non-functional until I've eaten, so eating later is not an option for me. I generally don't feel sick though, never have, but then again when I was a beginner I was very much pootling not pushing...
There's still a steep bit about half a mile from work, where I have to push really really really really hard and when I get to the top I sometimes feel a bit like I really need to stop and get some breath back if I don't want to throw up. Never actually have been sick though (never actually have stopped either, despite telling myself every commute that I can get off and walk up it if I need to!)


----------



## phil_hg_uk (5 Aug 2009)

I think if I got up at that time then tried to ride my bike I would also feel like crap, I didnt know people even left the house at that time


----------



## Globalti (5 Aug 2009)

If you feel sick just after eating it's indigestion; stomach acid is coming up your aesophagus. Just neck one of these before riding:


----------



## HobbesChoice (5 Aug 2009)

I always feel sick when cycling or doing any strenous exercise and I found this - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Exercise_induced_nausea

For me it's over exerting as I sadly compete with myself in trying to beat best times, lift heavier weights, do more reps etc, although for you it could also be to do with you eating right before. From all accounts though it's nothing to worry about.


----------



## scaryant (5 Aug 2009)

As a couple other people have pointed out, often people feel sick after training because they have eaten beforehand and then heavily exerted themselves - lots of carbs right before you train can have this effect.

Reduce the food intake if you must eat before you ride, either portion size or maybe have a couple of slices of wholegrain/wholemeal toast and a coffee - don't go out on a full stomach, eat slow and stop before you feel full. Also eat 30 minutes (minimum) before you ride, giving yourself that 30 minutes to digest the food a little which will give you that energy you feel you need to train.


----------



## Banjo (5 Aug 2009)

I think its wise to wind down from a ride rather than stop abruptly.I tend to pootle along for the last half mile or so .


----------



## Bodhbh (5 Aug 2009)

The first few commutes hammering in after Christmas (2wks boozing, not much exercise) made me feel pretty sick, but it passed after I got used to it again.


----------



## I am Spartacus (5 Aug 2009)

ok.. we have all the variations.. and as this is in Beginners, I will assume the worst.. the OP is making the fatal beginners mistake.. pushing it too hard too soon.. thats all.. drama over.


----------



## Downward (5 Aug 2009)

Food - I went out a while back for a 10 mile session up some big hills. I had a quick bite to eat and drank too much water.
Half way up the hill i just went dizzy and puked and took 5 mins.
That was after just 2.5 miles too !
The rest of the ride I was fine. I always now go out early mornings on an empty stomach or wait about 1 hour after breakfast


----------



## Corvette chic (5 Aug 2009)

If you had milk with your cereal (not everyone does mate of mine eats his dry) then it's probably that thats made you feel sick. Try the toast and coffee or whatever you drink instead of cereal and see it that makes any difference


----------



## Jim_Noir (5 Aug 2009)

I am Spartacus said:


> ok.. we have all the variations.. and as this is in Beginners, I will assume the worst.. the OP is making the fatal beginners mistake.. pushing it too hard too soon.. thats all.. drama over.



+1 on this.... could just be a simple case of too much and not enough cool down at the end... get your heart rate up then just stop will make anyone feel sick.


----------



## aJohnson (5 Aug 2009)

I don't think it's me pushing to hard, I think the reason will be me eating before I go out. I usually have a large bowl of alpen w/ a cup of tea 10minutes before I leave for a ride.


----------



## chonkers (5 Aug 2009)

i leave for work 4.45am dont eat anything till i get there and feel fine,my problems start once there as i walk 15mile a day for my job the cycle to work about 8mile the cycle home 8 mile and gym normaly 3 days a week its them 3 days i feel like crap putting it down to a lack of food though as cant seem to take enough calories in 

cheers
ian


----------



## Downward (5 Aug 2009)

chonkers said:


> i leave for work 4.45am dont eat anything till i get there and feel fine,my problems start once there as i walk 15mile a day for my job the cycle to work about 8mile the cycle home 8 mile and gym normaly 3 days a week its them 3 days i feel like crap putting it down to a lack of food though as cant seem to take enough calories in
> 
> cheers
> ian




15 miles a day ?
What are you ??


----------



## OLDSHUNTER (5 Aug 2009)

Normaly don't eat 1hr 2hr afore heavy exercise .Likely to suffer indegestion and that horrible auld stitch evermore . Also if you are on road bike then you are angled further which i find excert's the stomach content's more . And once you stop from high tensity exercise then you have to lower heart rate slowly or you will likely suffer nausia. Try decreasing on last half mile and walk and stretch on dismount with some deep breath's.


----------



## chonkers (5 Aug 2009)

Downward said:


> 15 miles a day ?
> What are you ??




a binman lol 

cheers

ian


----------



## aJohnson (6 Aug 2009)

Went on a ride this morning, only eat a snackbar before hand, managed to fall over but that's a different storyl. I still felt sick afterwards though. A friend thinks it may be my blood sugar level.


----------



## Downward (6 Aug 2009)

chonkers said:


> a binman lol
> 
> cheers
> 
> ian



I thought that but then I thought there is no way a binman can walk 15 miles a day.
That's crazy.


----------



## Downward (6 Aug 2009)

aJohnson said:


> Went on a ride this morning, only eat a snackbar before hand, managed to fall over but that's a different storyl. I still felt sick afterwards though. A friend thinks it may be my blood sugar level.



Slowly slowly catchy monkey as they say.


----------



## Arch (6 Aug 2009)

Downward said:


> I thought that but then I thought there is no way a binman can walk 15 miles a day.
> That's crazy.



I dunno, depends on if it's one of those rounds in a suburb of semis. No point in riding in the truck between houses, too close together, and then add in all the to and fro from the gateways - I bet you could rack up a few miles.

Although 15 is a lot. Mind you. Assuming 3 miles an hour walking pace, that's only five hours of work.


----------



## chonkers (6 Aug 2009)

Arch said:


> I dunno, depends on if it's one of those rounds in a suburb of semis. No point in riding in the truck between houses, too close together, and then add in all the to and fro from the gateways - I bet you could rack up a few miles.
> 
> Although 15 is a lot. Mind you. Assuming 3 miles an hour walking pace, that's only five hours of work.



spot on mate lol start at 6 finish at 1.30 knock off run to tip and between 5 and 6 hrs walking only time we get in wagon is to go to tip rest is walking as u say between streets and up and down house paths it averages12 to 15 miles per day as some days less streets ps great when sunny a pain when raining or in winter but keeps me fittish

cheers

ian


----------



## Rollon (6 Aug 2009)

I am new to cycling but have been a runner for a long time. The rule with running is not to run until at least 2 hours after you have eaten anything. Maybe its the same with any excercise.
Dave.


----------



## aJohnson (6 Aug 2009)

Thinking about getting a cheap hrm (Don't have much money)...
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Heart-Pulse-R...g_MJ?hash=item4a99dcfe6e&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## matason (8 Aug 2009)

*Lactic acid perhaps?*

I could be way off the mark here but doesn't lactic acid make you feel sick?


----------



## Medic6666 (9 Aug 2009)

i tend to be sick during a ride, get it out the way early


----------

